# best country to live for expat?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

hello,i'm planning to migrate to other country start a new better life and i'm wondering which of these is best for me?

canada
switzerland
france


i'm looking for a family friendly place

safe and happy environment(friendly people and safe surroundings)
activities
green environment
good pay employment opportunities
great nightlife
great healthcare system
a good place to start a family


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kyokushin723 said:


> hello,i'm planning to migrate to other country start a new better life and i'm wondering which of these is best for me?
> 
> canada
> switzerland
> ...


All three countries meet your requirements. Now you must figure out if you're eligible to immigrate into these nations. For Canada you will need to have a highly skilled occupation Canada needs or arrange pre-approved employment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For France, you need to find a job with an employer who is willing to sponsor you for a visa. It's probably infinitely better if you speak French relatively fluently.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

